# 2018 ram 2500



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

hey guys I’ve been having a lot of issues with my 2008 Silverado 2500 (starter went out, rebuilt suspension, now transfer case went out) I’m a one man show and I need a reliable truck. I don’t think buying a bucket of bolts for 2,000-5,000 is the right game plan the back up truck would almost always sit and I can just imagine that everytime I would get in to this “backup truck” it would be broken. Also just starting my business 2 years ago and rapidly growing I can’t justify spending 5,000 on a piece machinery that sole purpose is to sit around and not generate revenue on a daily basis. That $5,000 could be spent on another mower, plow, down payment on a reliable truck...extra.

I was looking at 2018 ram 2500 slt crewcab short bed 4x4 not fully loaded but not barebones either I can get for $37,000 that’s befor negotiating that’s just my internet price. I think it sounds reasonable? 

Has anybody plowed with the newer rams?are they holding up?
Any big issues?
Pros? Cons?

What would you guys recommend in my situation?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Opinions are like elbows...everyone has one. 

I've had very good luck with both my 2500's--a '14 and '16. Far better than I had with my other brand new trucks...yes, they were Furd 6.0s but the dealer support is better as well. 

I'm running heavy plows on both of them and have only had 1 u-joint replaced on my '14 which is at 104K. And the DEF injector quit working, eventually permanently. A few minor electrical glitches but nothing that has given me downtime. Same with the '16.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Opinions are like elbows...everyone has one.
> 
> I've had very good luck with both my 2500's--a '14 and '16. Far better than I had with my other brand new trucks...yes, they were Furd 6.0s but the dealer support is better as well.
> 
> I'm running heavy plows on both of them and have only had 1 u-joint replaced on my '14 which is at 104K. And the DEF injector quit working, eventually permanently. A few minor electrical glitches but nothing that has given me downtime. Same with the '16.


Why would your dealer support matter to him??

OP, just get a good backup truck. Spend more than $5k. You just started the business and buying a $37k truck (which I assume you will finance, so add on the thousands of interest) is a bad idea. Not to mention the cost of another plow. Debt is bad.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> hey guys I've been having a lot of issues with my 2008 Silverado 2500 (starter went out, rebuilt suspension, now transfer case went out) I'm a one man show and I need a reliable truck. I don't think buying a bucket of bolts for 2,000-5,000 is the right game plan the back up truck would almost always sit and I can just imagine that everytime I would get in to this "backup truck" it would be broken. Also just starting my business 2 years ago and rapidly growing I can't justify spending 5,000 on a piece machinery that sole purpose is to sit around and not generate revenue on a daily basis. That $5,000 could be spent on another mower, plow, down payment on a reliable truck...extra.
> 
> I was looking at 2018 ram 2500 slt crewcab short bed 4x4 not fully loaded but not barebones either I can get for $37,000 that's befor negotiating that's just my internet price. I think it sounds reasonable?
> 
> ...


Our 2500s have been workhorses.. alot of towing and plowing in my truck last 4 years and been happy with performance.. unfortunately my '18 ram hasnt seen snow yet this year..


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> Why would your dealer support matter to him??
> 
> OP, just get a good backup truck. Spend more than $5k. You just started the business and buying a $37k truck (which I assume you will finance, so add on the thousands of interest) is a bad idea. Not to mention the cost of another plow. Debt is bad.


ok so you say spend more then 5k how much do i spend 10k 15k i look at it as i could have 10k sitting my driveway doing nothing or i could have 10k as a down payment in a brand new truck that has warranties and works perfect. i know debt is not always good but if i have the cash flow is it that bad of an investment i mean it would be backed by an asset and id have far less worries of if the truck was going to work. my initial goal was to pay my current truck off and then use it as a back up and buy a new truck. but this truck is only 11 years old with 114k miles on it and i just put 5k into it and my guess more issues are on the way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Why would your dealer support matter to him??


I was explaining why I didn't buy another Ford in addition to the 6.0 fiasco.

THAT'S why it matters.

You need to get a life.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Why would your dealer support matter to him??
> 
> OP, just get a good backup truck. Spend more than $5k. You just started the business and buying a $37k truck (which I assume you will finance, so add on the thousands of interest) is a bad idea. Not to mention the cost of another plow. Debt is bad.


For that matter why are you even replying in this thread? You were plowing with a Bobcat so why should the OP take your "advice" which didn't address his question?

He specifically asked asked about Ram 2500s and you tell him to buy a beater...at least I have relevant experience and answered his question.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> ok so you say spend more then 5k how much do i spend 10k 15k i look at it as i could have 10k sitting my driveway doing nothing or i could have 10k as a down payment in a brand new truck that has warranties and works perfect. i know debt is not always good but if i have the cash flow is it that bad of an investment i mean it would be backed by an asset and id have far less worries of if the truck was going to work. my initial goal was to pay my current truck off and then use it as a back up and buy a new truck. but this truck is only 11 years old with 114k miles on it and i just put 5k into it and my guess more issues are on the way.


Do what you want. My idea you have no truck payment, insurance cost less and maybe you could hire someone to use the other truck so it's not sitting idle. New trucks are awesome, but instant money losers. If you want a new truck buy a 1-Ton dump truck, that's something that can help grow your business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Do what you want. My idea you have no truck payment, insurance cost less and maybe you could hire someone to use the other truck so it's not sitting idle. New trucks are awesome, but instant money losers. If you want a new truck buy a 1-Ton dump truck, that's something that can help grow your business.


Hire someone he says...but you worked by yourself because you were sick of dealing with employees. That's rich.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just put a heavyweight on my Ram 2500. It handles and plows beautifully. I have a new '19 Ram...love it, but probably won't see a plow.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He specifically asked asked about Ram 2500s and you tell him to buy a beater...at least I have relevant experience and answered his question.


He could have told him to buy Pluto

Am I the only one surprised that you can buy a new 2500 anything, crewcab 4x4 for under $40k?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have always had Fords as my work vehicles for employees and Ram 2500’s as my personal vehicles, last year I switched to a 3500 though. The Rams can take a good beating and seem to spend less time in for repairs then my Fords do. My 6.4 hemi tows around a skid steer just as effortlessly as my F550 diesel does


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> He could have told him to buy Pluto


He basically did.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

OP, close to you. You could make a lot of money with this truck if it's in as good of shape as it looks.
https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2008-Other-OTHER-5005792258


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

My '15 Ram 2500 has been really good so far. This is my fourth season plowing with it. I'd buy another new one for sure.

NYH1.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This one is super nice but it's new and expensive. You could probably get it for a few thousand less? Again, this truck can do lots of work and hold it's value better than a pickup if you take good care of it.
https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2018-Ram-3500-5004295468


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is a new Chevy for another example 
https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2019-CHEVROLET-SILVERADO+3500HD-5003970975


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Pickups for you...
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/spt_4x4_trucks-Akron_L27079#listing=230276970

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/spt_4x4_trucks-Akron_L27079#listing=219676307

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/spt_4x4_trucks-Akron_L27079#listing=228947042 I'd call on this one tomorrow! Perfect truck for you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> He could have told him to buy Pluto
> 
> Am I the only one surprised that you can buy a new 2500 anything, crewcab 4x4 for under $40k?


There are lots of these between $37k-$40k.

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...1=RM2500&digitalRetail=true&clickType=listing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> This one is super nice but it's new and expensive. You could probably get it for a few thousand less? Again, this truck can do lots of work and hold it's value better than a pickup if you take good care of it.
> https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2018-Ram-3500-5004295468


Pretty sure it's missing a transfer case, driveshaft and pumpkin.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure it's missing a transfer case, driveshaft and pumpkin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> View attachment 190006


K...not sure why it's not in the description.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> K...not sure why it's not in the description.


It confused me to but saw it when looking through the pictures.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

File foto...

OP- you're a 1 man show, and you need it to be reliable. I get it - been there. Of course I'd choose another brand, but that's just personal preference. Go with your gut - and there's a few here who have chimed in with good experiences.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

My previous truck was a 2011 GMC 2500 6.0 gas. Was a nice truck and no problems aside from the normal exhaust manifold bolts. Traded it for my 16 RAM 2500 6.4 gas and what a difference! This RAM is a beast. More power, torque, Carries the plow much better.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you’re going to buy a new dump truck, do yourself a favor and buy stainless or aluminum body. It’ll cost more up front but you will by far save more in the long run. If you’re going to buy a wonton, buy an aluminum for sure so your useful load is more than a thimble full.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you're going to buy a new dump truck, do yourself a favor and buy stainless or aluminum body. It'll cost more up front but you will by far save more in the long run. If you're going to buy a wonton, buy an aluminum for sure so your useful load is more than a thimble full.


I get your point for sure. I was trying to keep him near $40k range. Also, I don't think there is a single 1-Ton running around here with a salter in it running legal. Even in the summer nobody's legal! Doesn't make it right, just pointing it out.Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

WIPensFan said:


> I get your point for sure. I was trying to keep him near $40k range. Also, I don't think there is a single 1-Ton running around here with a salter in it running legal. Even in the summer nobody's legal! Doesn't make it right, just pointing it out.Thumbs Up


No I completely get what you were doing. Sometimes spending a little more now is worth it in the long run. I've learned quite a few lessons that way and spend far more in the long term than I should have.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> No I completely get what you were doing. Sometimes spending a little more now is worth it in the long run. I've learned quite a few lessons that way and spend far more in the long term than I should have.


Agreed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> It confused me to but saw it when looking through the pictures.


I read the stories not just look at the pictures


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I read the stories not just look at the pictures


And @Philbilly2 goes to Hooters for the fine Busch on tap


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I read the stories not just look at the pictures


I only watch the video if that's an option.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I buy and sell a lot of equipment and trucks. 

It might take you a few trucks but if you establish a good relationship with a dealer you might be able to buy a new ram sxt 2500 diesel and deal it every 10-12 months with 12000kms or less and it should cost you $4000-$5000. I’m not sure how your tax 
returns work but the depreciation write down on a new truck is great but that’s only good if your making money. 
I’m no accountant but do not be afraid of debt. Study interest and watch that but don’t worry about counting your chips mid game. I haven’t been able to put a price on it but I swear one of my biggest jobs I ever got was because i toured the lot with the guy in a new ram. That being said my friends still bug me and say imagine you had a gm? Or can I borrow your ram so people will feel sorry for me. lol. 

I also find when you have a payment you work harder. When everything is paid off I find I get a little lazy.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I am a one man show too. You can't afford break downs. Go for it. That was a good price too. The ram dealers are really wheelin and dealin on the 18's as the 19's are comming out in a few months.

For comparisons sake this is a true story. A buddy of mine is a one man show too. He bought a 2008 f250 bought it down south for $15,000. He plows and mows. He got the truck in June. Added a plow in November. In January he had to put in a new alternator, new transmission, new radiator, new water pump, new thermostat, and something to do with the injectors. His truck was down for 2 weeks. Meanwhile we got hit with the biggest storm of the season so far. He lost half his contracts because he couldn't plow them. His repairs cost alittle over 7,200 so in less then a year he spent 22,500 on one vehicle that lost him business. 

Me on the other hand choose to rotate my vehicles out every 75,000 or 6 years for new a vehicle. My payment is normally around 686.00 a month including intrest. (that includes dealer added plow and 3M clear vpaint protection wrap) With tires, regualr maintenanace, and insurance it cost about $12,000 per year (8,232 payment, 1,000 in maintenance, and 1,200 for tires, 1,500 for insurance) 

Reliablity is key as a one man show. You can't afford to miss a day. Second point is you're in a business that relies on a truck to bring in income. You need to spend money on good tools. A truck is just a big tool. Buy a good one.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> hey guys I've been having a lot of issues with my 2008 Silverado 2500 (starter went out, rebuilt suspension, now transfer case went out) I'm a one man show and I need a reliable truck. I don't think buying a bucket of bolts for 2,000-5,000 is the right game plan the back up truck would almost always sit and I can just imagine that everytime I would get in to this "backup truck" it would be broken. Also just starting my business 2 years ago and rapidly growing I can't justify spending 5,000 on a piece machinery that sole purpose is to sit around and not generate revenue on a daily basis. That $5,000 could be spent on another mower, plow, down payment on a reliable truck...extra.
> 
> I was looking at 2018 ram 2500 slt crewcab short bed 4x4 not fully loaded but not barebones either I can get for $37,000 that's befor negotiating that's just my internet price. I think it sounds reasonable?
> 
> ...


OP...what are you thinking of doing? Or, have you made a decision on a backup or main vehicle?


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Im leaning towards a new truck. I look at a truck like this https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/760204955/overview/ listed for $26,000 2014 with 76,000 miles or for 10k more i can have a brand new truck with warranties and no miles(perfect for me to tear up lol). i just think it makes sense.https://www.fredmartinsuperstore.co...2500-tradesman-4x4-crew-cab-3c6ur5cj4jg364323 I test drove this one and i got the guy down to 36,000 and that was without haggling my guess is they still have 1,000 at least in wiggle room.

The important thing to me is warranties, and their service center has two bays dedicated to commercial customers. they have two work trucks they loan out and are partnered with enterprise if they run out of trucks. I know their trucks won't have a plow but i can at least pull a trailer for mowing and haul a snow blower for the snow.

I haven't fully made up my mind yet. I'm getting my taxes done next Saturday so im going to see what my return looks like and im also going to ask him about what benefits i will get with buying new vs a used. But i have pretty much made up my mind that i won't have this truck next year just a matter of getting rid of it now or waiting till the fall.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Im leaning towards a new truck. I look at a truck like this https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/760204955/overview/ listed for $26,000 2014 with 76,000 miles or for 10k more i can have a brand new truck with warranties and no miles(perfect for me to tear up lol). i just think it makes sense.https://www.fredmartinsuperstore.co...2500-tradesman-4x4-crew-cab-3c6ur5cj4jg364323 I test drove this one and i got the guy down to 36,000 and that was without haggling my guess is they still have 1,000 at least in wiggle room.
> 
> The important thing to me is warranties, and their service center has two bays dedicated to commercial customers. they have two work trucks they loan out and are partnered with enterprise if they run out of trucks. I know their trucks won't have a plow but i can at least pull a trailer for mowing and haul a snow blower for the snow.
> 
> I haven't fully made up my mind yet. I'm getting my taxes done next Saturday so im going to see what my return looks like and im also going to ask him about what benefits i will get with buying new vs a used. But i have pretty much made up my mind that i won't have this truck next year just a matter of getting rid of it now or waiting till the fall.


36k for a new 4x4 2500 crew cab should be a no brainer what to do if you can swing the payment or pay cash for it. It won't take long to eat up your monthly payment in repair costs on what you have now. Especially if you have to take it to a shop and can't do it yourself.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Im leaning towards a new truck. I look at a truck like this https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/760204955/overview/ listed for $26,000 2014 with 76,000 miles or for 10k more i can have a brand new truck with warranties and no miles(perfect for me to tear up lol). i just think it makes sense.https://www.fredmartinsuperstore.co...2500-tradesman-4x4-crew-cab-3c6ur5cj4jg364323 I test drove this one and i got the guy down to 36,000 and that was without haggling my guess is they still have 1,000 at least in wiggle room.
> 
> The important thing to me is warranties, and their service center has two bays dedicated to commercial customers. they have two work trucks they loan out and are partnered with enterprise if they run out of trucks. I know their trucks won't have a plow but i can at least pull a trailer for mowing and haul a snow blower for the snow.
> 
> I haven't fully made up my mind yet. I'm getting my taxes done next Saturday so im going to see what my return looks like and im also going to ask him about what benefits i will get with buying new vs a used. But i have pretty much made up my mind that i won't have this truck next year just a matter of getting rid of it now or waiting till the fall.


The one you test drove looks perfect for what you were wanting. Good luck, hope you get it. In the future try to set yourself up with a good backup plow truck. I always had 3-4 options on what I can do if something breaks. Snowblowers the same, 3-4 extra in case, many times 1-2 would get used. I always wanted to be self sufficient, not have to rely on others.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeah I’m the same way I hate relying on others as well but I need to start out with something reliable and then go from there. I’ve got a sub contractor lined up for my big accounts and I’ll be out with a blower tonight. I pay him 60hr so after I pay him I normally still have about $650 form my route I wouldn’t call it profit cause I still paying off all the work I had done on the truck but it’s not bad.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

icudoucme said:


> I am a one man show too. You can't afford break downs. Go for it. That was a good price too. The ram dealers are really wheelin and dealin on the 18's as the 19's are comming out in a few months.
> 
> For comparisons sake this is a true story. A buddy of mine is a one man show too. He bought a 2008 f250 bought it down south for $15,000. He plows and mows. He got the truck in June. Added a plow in November. In January he had to put in a new alternator, new transmission, new radiator, new water pump, new thermostat, and something to do with the injectors. His truck was down for 2 weeks. Meanwhile we got hit with the biggest storm of the season so far. He lost half his contracts because he couldn't plow them. His repairs cost alittle over 7,200 so in less then a year he spent 22,500 on one vehicle that lost him business.
> 
> ...


who do you finance with? do you do it through the business or use your personal credit?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> who do you finance with? do you do it through the business or use your personal credit?


If you're set up as a DBA you'll have to run it thres your personal credit.

If you're an LLC, or corporation you should be able to have the business purchase it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

does anyone know when the 2019 are coming out ?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> does anyone know when the 2019 are coming out ?


They are out.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

yep seeing just a few pop up at the dealerships. im trying to pick up a 2018 for a good price before there all gone


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> does anyone know when the 2019 are coming out ?


Yeah, they've been out since April. I picked mine up over half a year ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

johnhenry1933 said:


> Yeah, they've been out since April. I picked mine up over half a year ago.


What????


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What????


Was replying to the '19 Ram...not the 2500 or 3500.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> yep seeing just a few pop up at the dealerships. im trying to pick up a 2018 for a good price before there all gone


i got a reg cab 18 plow chief tradesman but has chrome package ?? manual sliding rear window ,spray in bedliner ,two tone interior darkened light grey,i paid 37k ,,it was the color i wanted (white) and i needed to do something kwik,after 15 pickups its my first dodge and it pushes whatever is in front of it and tho it didn't get a big workout this year in the northeast ,the little we got was wet and heavy ,cockpit is much better to me than the chevy /gmc which i also have...paul


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks for that i tried looking for certified preowned but most have been in accidents or fleet use or commercial vehicle use i don't know if it worth a 3500 with asin i like to grab a diesel


----------

